# Bellator Reaches Out To Brock Lesnar...



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Bellator plans to be involved with every single major MMA free agent in 2015. And that apparently starts with Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Scott Coker, Bellator's president, told MMA Fighting this week that the promotion has reached out to the former UFC heavyweight champion. Coker said there have been no actual negotiations, it was just Bellator's way of "saying hello" and that the company is interested in his services.
> 
> ...



Source -------------------> http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/12/...brock-lesnar-vows-to-be-in-on-every-major-mma


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Lesnar vs. Undertaker
In the cage. No predetermined outcome.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think Brock would ever choose Bellator instead of UFC. 

If what Heyman says is true, Brock doesn't watch MMA and can't stand it because every time he sees a fight he cringes and gets angry, because he thinks he could beat those guys on TV easily.

IF Brock truly has this kind of a fighting spirit, and considering he already probably knows barely any fighter in the UFC, he wouldn't go to a smaller company, which Dana has commentated on when he signed him, he said that Brock's attitude was "I'm either good at it or not, I don't want to fight those amatuers, I wan't the big league". I don't think the UFC would make that bad of an offer that it would be a money issue for Brock.

IMO though if Lesnar went to Bellator, it would be huge. Brock in the UFC is a gamble, if he fights the same way as he did, he could draw 2 PPVs big and then probably retire again, because best case scenario is, he wins a warm up fight, gets a title fight, loses and that's it. 

In Bellator though he could possibly be king and get lots of buys for them.

But as I said, I would be VERY surprised to know that Brock is in Bellator.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Lesnar would never choose Bellator over UFC. Dana would throw bags on money at him and my guess is Lesnar was one of the better treated fighters ever in the company, i really can't see reason he'd sigh with the smaller leagues.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with everyone else, I just don't see Brock going to Bellator over the UFC. He is too competitive to go to a promotion that has no one of consequence for him to fight. Not to mention that DW would pay out the butt to get him back into the octagon again.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

They know the UFC will match any offer given to Lesnar. The question is how much is he really worth. In Bellator they could build him up again as a HW ruling monster, in the UFC he probably wouldn't even get close to title contention again.

Overall, I think, this isn't about Brock Lesnar, this is about Bellator pushing the UFC to react.

_"Bellator plans to be involved with every single major MMA free agent in 2015."_

It's a threat to the UFC and the UFC has to open its pockets deep to counter.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I reckon it'd be GENIUS for Lesnar to go to Bellator. If he wins, Lesnar becomes the first guy to win both a title in UFC and Bellator (am I right in that?).


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm getting so fed up and bored with the UFC that I hope Bellator pull this off. I think Brock will struggle against the top HW's whereas in Bellator he'll still get decent exposure and more winnable fights.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I reckon it'd be GENIUS for Lesnar to go to Bellator. If he wins, Lesnar becomes the first guy to win both a title in UFC and Bellator (am I right in that?).


So far yes, but if he wants that he better step on the gas because Hector Lombard is hot on that trail as well....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Leed said:


> Honestly, I don't think Brock would ever choose Bellator instead of UFC.
> 
> If what Heyman says is true, Brock doesn't watch MMA and can't stand it because every time he sees a fight he cringes and gets angry, because he thinks he could beat those guys on TV easily.
> 
> ...


While I agree with Brock's desire for competition being strong I have to say that he went back to Pro wrestling for the money and I don't think it would be a mistake for Bellator to throw as much money as necessary to get Lesnar to sign with them. Even if Bellator lost money every time Lesnar fought I believe the notoriety he would bring them would make up for the shortfall.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He seems to have been dropping mass in the last few months, he's been looking considerably smaller on WWE programming recently, and I think that can only be because he's preparing to drop back down to 265 and fight again. I'd watch. Brock Lesnar PPV's were the highlight of the UFC schedule for me, they always had huge buzz around them, so I'd love to see him jump back in there. Feed him Frank Mir in a grudge match, let him get revenge on Ubereem, and then set him up for another big money title fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Brock Lesnar in Bellator would be absolutely huge... If it's all about dollars for Lesnar and Bellator can beat a UFC deal he could make a second run at HW greatness...

They have a thin HW roster right now... the same way the UFC did when they initially signed him... Viacom could creating a marketing frenzy around Brock and really do some huge numbers for Bellator here..


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Bellator or Japan should be better for him than UFC.


----------

